# vet in ct?



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

So I got 3 super blues about a month ago, they are now about 5 months out of water. From day one, one of them looked skinny. I emailed the guy I got them from and he said males tend to be thinner. So I figured I was being paranoid.

I noticed the other day and again today a poop that looked brownish orange. Am I being paranoid? They have been eating springtails and dusted ff's. 

I haven't been able to get a good pic, due to the moisture on the glass and them hurrying away when they see me. 

Anyway, my questions are, is there a vet in the Hartford CT area that does fecals w/o bringing them in? I don't know of any vets that treat frogs around here? If not, now do I contact Dr frye? And how much does it cost including shipping, fecal and possible meds. I don't want to wait until the one looks like he/she is on deaths door. I'm HOPING I'm just being a paranoid new frog mom.

Also if the fecal does come back pos for something, does that mean I have to throw everything away? I have so much $ in the tank :'( it took me months of buying things little by little due to little money. could I bleach the plants and wood? I bleached the plants before I added them, so rebleaching them shouldn't hurt. I have extra abg, leaves and sheet moss. But the plants have taken forever to grow to this size and the cost..

Thanks


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Are you dusting with repashy superpig or calcium plus? I have heard of unprocessed carotenoids staining fecals.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The poop could be colored from the supplements. Can you post pics so we can see the frogs? Meanwhile, if you can dig some ff maggots out of your culture to feed to the froglets, that might help them with weight.

Sorry, just re-read your post. I read too fast (sneaking in a quick look at the board from work). I saw that you are having trouble getting pics. Try cleaning off the glass with a paper towel and waiting for dusk, when they should be out and about, to take a pic. I know auratus can be very shy. Or, if you can catch them, pop them into an empty ff container for the pics. That way we can see them all together. 

As for fecals, any vet should be able to do them but you might need an exotic vet to prescribe meds if they need them. I've heard that Dr Frye has been ill and might not be available. Not sure if that is still the case.


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, I'm dusting with rep-cal calcium w vit D and rep-cal herptivite. 

I'll try and get a pic of the three of them in a ff cup. 

Like I said I could just be paranoid but Ive read they can go down hill fast.

How do I go about feeding them the ff larvae? What's the easiest way? Wouldn't the maggots crawl down into the substrate?

And off I go to try and get some pics..


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok I got some pics and now that I seen them up close, I think maybe I'm paranoid. They have grown and even are heavier looking! And the bronze color seems to be coming out  

The photos were taken with my cell and I'm doing this w/ my cell so if I mess up, keep that in mind lol I have to go to pb then back to here for each pic..


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

I have one more pic after this..


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry about all the seperate pic posts, its the only way I know how to do it. 

But like I said, now that I was able to see them up close I can tell they have grown and gained weight but compared to other pics I've seen online, they still look small, maybe cuz they are still growing and the pics I'm comparing them to are adults? How do they look to you guys/gals? 

I know they are young but any guesses as to their sexes?

Thanks everyone


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My dear, those frogs look beautiful! 

They appear to be a healthy weight; not thin and not too fat. Whatever you are doing, you are doing it right. Only suggestion I would make is that many of us prefer to use Repashy Calcium Plus. It can be purchased from several of the sponsors here. 

Nice frogs! I love Super Blues


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Too young for me to sex. In fact, with auratus I pretty much need to see eggs coming out of them to know for sure 

As for gathering maggots. I see you have long nails. I do to. What I did was scrape them from the side of the ff cup. Pretty gross but you do what you gotta do for your frogs. Then I scraped them out from under my nails into a lid from a water bottle. Put the lid in the tank. Some of them will escape but they just turn into ffs so it's all good 

I tried doing it with a spoon but it was just smooshing them.


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Frogface!!! You have just made my day!! I was freaking out!!! From the few glimpses I saw of them in their viv, one of them looked skinny, but when I had all 3 in the cup I was like..wow I was wrong lol I'm guessing the thinner one was gaining weight and when I saw um, I assumed I was lookin at one of the others? 

I do plan on switching to the repashy. I learned about it after I ordered the repcal. I was hoping to do that in like 4-5 months. You know, use up as much as I can of this stuff before the shelf life goes bad. I read it should be tossed after 6 months, I also store it in the fridge. Would you suggest I switch before that? Also, the color enhancing repashy, I was told I don't need it as it won't help with the color of my frogs, is this correct?

I love these little cuties, can't wait to get some highland bronze and some imitators someday


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know much about the color. The Repashy Calcium Plus has some color enhancing stuff in it, I think. I don't think you need to waste the supplements you already have. Plenty of people still use those.


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Ughhh I think I'd gag if I had to scrape them out with or even w/o my nails which need to be painted badly lol but if I had to I would do it. I'd place them next to the piece of fruit as they do know already to look there for ff's. But with the size of them, do you think I need to do the ff larvae? I'm hoping you say no lol.

again, Ty Frogface. You're very kind, friendly and you know your stuff


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm happy to say that they don't look like they need a maggot snack right now. 

Do keep an eye on them as they grow older. There can be aggression issues. I had a group of 4 Super Blues in a 29 gallon tank. One of them was getting bullied and was hiding away not getting anything to eat. I didn't notice at first because, as you've mentioned, they can be hard to see. Then one day I saw another frog chasing this skinny little fella away from the food. Pulled him out and gave him his own tank. Put him on a ff maggot diet and he gained his weight back.


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Phew, I'm glad I don't have to offer up a maggot medley lol. I'll be sure to watch them. I do dump the ff's in several spots all over the tank. They just recently started to come out to eat, I have seen the 3 of them out at once hunting 2 times now. Out of those 2 times, 2 were next to each other eating and the 3rd was a loner. But a lot of fun to watch as that loner hops all over lookin for its food, on the wood, the coco hut, thru the water dish he/she isn't as shy. Not sure which frog is which yet but as of right now I'm thinking the one is brave and the other 2 stick together. I could be wrong but it seems like when the braver one comes out to eat, the others do also. Well, this is assuming I'm correct at IDing them by their actions lol

Again, thank you Frogface. You're the best!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey check out this post! This looks like a much better solution to collecting ff magggots: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/872449-post28.html


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh yeah that seems much less gross lol ill remember this method for sure! Ty Kris


----------

